# Black oily sludge



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jan 16, 2021)

Hey all I have seasoned my smoker grates a while back but I noticed that even after I bring temps up and clean with a SS wire brush I have this oily like black sludge still on my grates. I have tried on one grate using a benzomatic torch to burn it off and it seemed to help a bit. Should I just try and scrape as much off and then re season?


----------



## PAS (Jan 16, 2021)

There is a product called Totally Awesome at the dollar store for $1.  Its cuts the nasty stuff easily if thats your goal.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 480525


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jan 16, 2021)

Thank you I'll try it out..i think this oily stuff was from burning a dirty fire a long time ago and I have even used an onion and the onion turns all black it's like an endless oily substance I can't seem to get rid of..maybe a power washer would help?


----------



## PAS (Jan 16, 2021)

Paulie Walnuts 440 said:


> Thank you I'll try it out..i think this oily stuff was from burning a dirty fire a long time ago and I have even used an onion and the onion turns all black it's like an endless oily substance I can't seem to get rid of..maybe a power washer would help?


Is it creosote from a bad burn after every smoke?


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jan 16, 2021)

I believe at one point I followed some bad advice on burning a "dirty white smoke" fire to "cure" the metal and ever since then it's been there even after bringing temps up to 350 degrees, scraping etc. I was thinking of getting a large industrial black trash bag and some oven cleaner spraying inside the bag soaking for several hours then rinse with water then back in a hot smoker to burn off excess ?


PAS said:


> Is it creosote from a bad burn after every smoke?


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 16, 2021)

I use an MES40 and I have 8 grates.  When they are all used I pop them in the dishwasher.  Make sure you toss in a dishwasher soap packet into the bottom of the dishwasher (so it is in the first rinse) in addition to the one that is in the pop-open thing.

They come out looking about brand new.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 16, 2021)

Is your unit propane or briquettes or wood burning...


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jan 16, 2021)

My unit is straight wood burner...i was seeing people use a magtorch 500,000 BTU and just burn that gunk off then re season?


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 16, 2021)

Are ya sure it's not just rendered fats from previous cooks?


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jan 16, 2021)

Its like a black like slime that smells rancid as hell


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2021)

Could be in the Air---You in Texas?  Texas Tea---Black Gold!
Get Granny in the Truck, Jethro!!


LOL---Just Kidding........  

Bear


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jan 16, 2021)

Probably from the summer riots


----------



## mike243 (Jan 16, 2021)

I stopped up my dishwasher and had to pull it out to reset my temp switch that tripped when all the crud stopped the float from putting enuff water in, if theres any crud on it clean it off first ,


----------

